# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  دراسة تحليلية للتداخل بين علم أصول الفقه و علم الكــــــــــــ ـــلام  من خلال الدرس ا

## عبد الفتاح الزويني

*دراسة تحليلية للتداخل بين علم أصول الفقه*
*و علم الكــــــــــــ  ـــلام* 
*من خلال الدرس الأصولي للإمام ابن عاشور*
*بقلم : ذ / عبد الفتاح بن اليماني الزويني*

*§     * *المطلب الأول** : المنهجية الأصولية وعلم الكلام.*
*§     * *المطلب الثاني :** تجليات علم الكلام في الدرس الأصولي للإمام الطاهر بن عاشور.*
*-    * *المثال الأول :** مسألة : "هل يجوز وصف كلام الله تعالى في الأزل بالخطاب ؟"*
*-    * *المثال الثاني :** مسألة : "التحسين والتقبيح العقليان**".*



*      المطلب الأول : المنهجية الأصولية  و علم الكلام* 

*يصرح الإمام ابن عاشور في مقدمة حاشيته الأصولية التي بين أيدينا بأن المراد من باب الاصطلاحات بيان ألفاظ اصطلح أهل العلم عليها ، يكثر ورودها في أكثر المواضع من كلامهم ، ويتوقف على بيانها فهم قواعدهم ، ويؤكد بأن الناظر في كتاب من علومهم لا يكون مستفيدا تمام الاستفادة ما لم يعلم معاني تلك الألفاظ من وقت الشروع ، وحددها في نوعين :*
*أولهما** :** مسائل من علم الأصول:*
* والتي ترك التعليق عليها إلا حين الوصول إليها ، لأنها المقصود أصالة في هذا الكتاب ، وصرح بهذا الخصوص : "وسيأتي البحث فيها ولكن التربص بالشارع  فهذا الكتاب إلى وقت الوصول لها يحول دونه ودون فهم المراد منها عند وقوعها في أثناء المباحث"*
*ثانيهما** :** مسائل من علوم أخرى :*
* يصرح بأنها نقلت إلى علم الأصول وجعلت إمام المقصود لارتباط له بها وانتفاع بها فيه ، وأشار بأن علماء هذا الفن اعتادوا على تصدير مؤلفاتهم بمثل هذه المقدمة بذكر مسائل ترجع إلى ثلاثة علوم : اللغة العربية والأحكام والكلام لاستمداد علم الأصول منها :*
*أما العربية فلأن الكتاب والسنة ومنهما معظم الأدلة عربية، ويقول أبو الفضل عبد السلام بأن هناك مصادر اعتبرت من مستمدات علم الأصول وعند التحقيق تبين أنها ليست كذلك ،كما في علم الكلام الذي لا يصح أن يكون مصدرا يستمد منه علم الأصول.[1]*
* أما علم الكلام فمن المعلوم أنه قد مارس تأثيرا كبيرا على أصول الفقه في أزمنة متطاولة حتى يومنا هذا ،وأن هذا التأثير لم يقف عند حد تطرق المسائل الكلامية إلى هذا العلم ، وإنما تجاوز ذلك إلى منهج العلم نفسه[2] ، حيث اشتهر أن إحدى الطرق الثلاث في التأليف الأصولي هي طريقة المتكلمين ، إن لم تكن أشهر الطرق وأكثرها شيوعا .*
*ولذا كثر أن نجد من المتكلمين من خاض في أصول الفقه وصنف فيه مع خلو يده من علم الفقه نفسه[3] ، ويطول المقام لو مضينا نتتبع الآثار الجسام[4] التي مني بها علم الأصول تحت وطأة الكلام وأهله[5] ، فإن غاية ما يستفاد من دراستها هي فهم طرق الجدل المذكورة فيها ومسالك الاحتجاج المبثوثة في ثناياها ، وليس وراء ذلك ثمرة فقهية تجنى والغرض الأخير هو الفقه، فما لم يؤد إليه لا فائدة في بحثه[6] .*
*وقد نص بعض أهل العلم على أن في حذفها (إزالتها) من هذا العلم (علم الأصول) مصلحة ، إذ تستنزف جهد الطالب وطاقته ، وتشغله عما هو أهم له ، من المسائل الأخرى ، وهي وإن حصلها لا تفيده في شيء ولا يظفر من معرفتها بطائل[7] .*
*وبهذا ذكر الإمام الشاطبي (790هـ/1388م) في المقدمة الرابعة من كتاب الموافقات بأن كل مسألة مرسومة في أصول الفقه لا ينبني عليها فروع فقهية أو آداب شرعية ، أو لا تكون عونا في ذلك ، فوضعها في أصول الفقه عارية[8] .*
*ثم ذكر أن المسائل التي لها ثمرة وليس للخلاف فيها ثمرة ، فليس بحث هذا الخلاف من أصول الفقه ، وضرب الأمثلة بالمسائل التي اختلف فيها الكلاميون الأصوليون من معتزلة وغيرهم[9] .*
*فواضح تماما في مسلك الإمام الشاطبي –على غرار فحول أهل الأصول[10]- أنه يرفض بقوة أن يكون أي من هذين العلمين مركبا من مراكب علم الأصول ، فهو لا يرتضي الطريقة التجريدية العقلية التي تطلق العقل في مرامي النصوص دون التقيد بإيحاءاتها في فهم الخطاب[11] .*
*وقد تحَصَّل لنا أن الشاطبي يرفض دخول علم الكلام في أصول الفقه سواء في المادة أو المنهج :*
*  أما* *المادة :** فقد أخرج طائفة كبيرة من المسائل التي بحثها الكلاميون في أصول الفقه لكونها لا ينبني عليها فقه[12] .*
*وأما* *المنهج :** فقد رفض الطريق العقلي المجرد ، وأثبت المنحى اللغوي المباشر القريب في فهم النصوص[13] ، وهذا يتضمن –فيما نرى- إبطال الطريقة الكلامية[14] في أصول الفقه[15] .*
*أما الإمام ابن عاشور فيعتبر  أن للفلسفة منزلة هامة في الفكر البشري ، وهي ذات تأثير في إنارة العقل وتدريبه على فتح أبواب الحقائق المصفودة ، وهاته النتيجة لا تقرأ في الفلسفة ولكنها يعتادها الذهن في ضمن ممارسته لمغلقات المعلومات[16] .*
*ولقد مر معنا ؛ بأنه يعتبر للمنطق فائدة في تحريك الذهن بمسائله وتمرينها وإقامة الحجة على المكابر وقت الجدل حين يريد مغالطة الفطرة ومغالبة الحق .*
*ورغم هذا الاحتفاء بالمنطق[17] إلا أنه لم يسلم من نقد الإمام المصلح ، فأما وجوه النقد التي وجهها لهذا العلم حتى كانت سببا في اختلاله وتأخره فيحصرها الشيخ :*
*أولا :** سوء الترجمة والغفلة عن التطبيق عن أسلوب العربية التي نقل لأجلها لأنه "علم لساني" أيضا لا عقلي بحث ، حتى نقول أنه لا يختلف باختلاف الأمم ، فلذلك اشتمل على مسائل لا تصح في اللغة العربية منها قولهم : "السالبة تصدق بنفي الموضوع" مع أنه غير موجود في اللغة العربية ، ومنها ذكر الاستثناء بـ "لكن" في القياس الاستثنائي مع أن بعدها ليس مغايرا لما قبلها وهي منقولة عن اليونانية ، وكذا وضع كلمة "لو" للواقع مع أنها في العربية للامتناع [18].*
*ثانيا :** فراغ مسائله وشغورها : من التمرين ، وما ذلك إلا للإهمال المتأخرين للغرض من وضعه؛ لأنه من العلوم التي لا يظهر أثرها عند دراسة كل مسألة بل من العلوم التمرينية التي تظهر نتائجها بعد طول عمل دفعة[19] .*
*أما علم الكلام فيعرفه بقوله : "أنه علم يعرف به إثبات العقائد الإسلامية بإثبات الحجج ودفع الشبه"[20] ، وهو تعريف قد نصت عليه كتب الكلام[21] ، مما يدل على اطلاع الشيخ على مصادر هذا العلم ومنشئه وجذوره وروافده الداخلية و الخارجية ، ومناهج مدارسه الفكرية .*
*والإمام ابن عاشور لم يتوقف عند دراسة[22] هذا العلم وتدريسه[23] بجامع الزيتونة ، وإنما نفذ بخصوصيته العربية الإسلامية : لاستكشاف مواطن الخلل التي اعترت هذا العلم الخطير، الذي يعتبره الشيخ من أهم العلوم الإسلامية للدفاع عن العقيدة ورد الشبه والوقوف في وجه الغزو الفكري ،ولكن بمنهج جديد يلائم العصر .*
*ومن الأسباب التي يرى الشيخ بأنها ساهمت بقوة في تـأخر هذا العلم :*
*أولا :** الخلاف في الاصطلاحات والصفات وتعددها ، وكثرة الخلاف اللفظي ، مثل مسألة "هل يضل السعيد أو لا نظرا لما عند الله ولما في الواقع ؟ " و "هل تبقى رسالة الرسول بعد موته ؟ و "هل الإرادة يلزمها الرضا أو لا ؟" و "هل وجوب الشيء عينه أو غيره ؟" و "هل لله صفة التكوين وصفات الأفعال ؟" وجميع هذه الخلافات لفظية لا تتعلق بالمعاني الأساسية .*
*ثانيا :** الغلو في التنزيه ، وقد ظنوا به تعظيم الله تعالى بما لم يصف به نفسه ، فمن ذاك قولهم : بـ "جواز إثابة العاصي " ، و "تعذيب المطيع" ، و "التكليف بالمحال"[24].*
*ثالثا :** قول ما لا يعقل اعتقاده ، وعندهم أن ذلك من محاسن الإيمان ، وربما جعلوه من معنى قوله تعالى :* *{الذين يؤمنون بالغيب}** [البقرة : 2] ، فمن ذلك قولهم : "إن السمع يتعلق حتى بالمبصرات، فهو بظاهره فاسد ، إلا أن يصرحوا بأنه كناية عن العلم ، وإن الكلام بلا حرف مع أنه كلام ، وإن رؤيتنا الله في الآخرة بالعين لكن بلا جهة ولا كيف ، وكذلك تقريرهم في الكسب[25] .*
*   رابعا :** التنابز وإلزام المذهب ، وعدم الرجوع إلى من يجترئ عليه والخلاف بين العقلاء نادر لو راموا التقارب ولو اهتدى الناس بهدي السلف لقالوا قولهم : "لا نكفر أحد من أهل القبلة"[26]*
*خامسا :** إدخال أشياء في التوحيد ليست منه والغرض منه إكبارها في عيون العامة ومن يلحق بهم مثل مسألة الخلافة ، والخروج عن السلطان[27] .*













*المطلب الثاني :*
*تجليات علم الكلام*
*في*
*الدرس الأصولي*
*للإمام الطاهر بن عاشور*

*المثال الأول* :

*مسألة : هل يجوز وصف كلام الله تعالى في الأزل بالخطاب ؟*

*أورد الأصوليون هذه المسألة أثناء الكلام على خطاب التكليف ، فالقاضي الباقلاني (ت403هـ/1012م) يجزم بـ"المنع" ؛ قال : "وذلك مما لا يصح إلا من اثنين كلاهما موجودان"[28]، وتابعه الغزالي في المستصفى[29] ، ويصرح أبو الحسن الأشعري (ت 324هـ/935م) : "بأنه لا يسمى خطابا ، وتسميته بالخطاب خلاف الصحيح ؛ لأنه لا يسمى خطابا إلا عند وجود المخاطب"[30]*
*وهذا الإنكار لتسمية الخطاب من الله سبحانه خطابا هو قول الأشاعرة أساسا ، ولقد استدلوا بأن صيغة المخاطبة تقتضي مفاعلة بين اثنين ، فلا يجوز أن يستعمل إلا إذا كان هناك من يشاركه في المخاطبة ، فهذا الإطلاق يقتضي أنه تعالى مخاطب للمعدوم؛ ويؤكد المحقق محمد العروسي[31] بأن هذا القول باطل مخالف لاستعمالات الكتاب والسنة وإجماع الصحابة وسلف الأمة ، ويعلل ذلك بأن أمر الله سبحانه ونهيه لمن أمره ونهاه حقيقة لا مجازا، وكلامه سبحانه لمن كلمه حقيقة لا مجازا ، ولا يقف كونه سبحانه وتعالى آمرا على وجوده المأمور والمنهي لما أجمع عليه أهل اللغة والعقلاء على صحة أمر آمر وناهٍ ، بوصيته لمن يوصيه من أحفاده وأولاده من بعده ولم يوجَدُوا.*
*وهذه المسألة مبنية على مسألة أن المعدوم هل يصح تعلق الأمر به ؟ ومنعه أكثر الأصوليين لأن الأحكام أزلية ولا مخاطب في الأزل حتى يخاطب ، إلا أن يحمل الكلام على مذهب القائلين لجواز الخطاب للمعدوم[32] .*
* ويعالج الإمام ابن عاشور اعتراض هؤلاء على تسمية الخطاب في الأزل خطابا ، وأنه لا يسمى إلا عند وجود المخاطب من ثلاثة أوجه :*
*الوجه الأول :** أن الخطاب وإن كان يستدعي مخاطبا إلا أنه لا يلزم لتحقيق الخطاب وجود المخاطب ، معللا بأن "علم الله تعالى بوجوده فيها لا يزال كاف في صحة الخطاب ، وينسب هذا القول لجمهور الأشاعرة ، ويربط تجليات هذه المسألة بمسألة كلامية أخرى : "هل الأمر يتعلق في الأزل بالمعدوم[33]".*
*الوجه الثاني :** أن الذين اعترضوا على تسمية الخطاب في الأزل خطابا اضطروا أن يفسروا الخطاب بالكلام النفسي الأزلي والحكم المفسر بالخطاب أزلي أيضا ؛ يقول الإمام بن عاشور : "فأما زيادة لفظ القديم ، فلا فائدة فيها ، لأن بحث الأصولي عن الحكم الذي هو صفة للأفعال من وجوب أو حرمة أو نحوهما ، التي هي أثر الخطاب، والتي أطلق الخطاب عليها مجازا مشهورا صار حقيقة عرفية في المخاطب به عند الأصوليين ، ولاشك أن زيادة لفظ القديم تنافي هذا المعنى ؛ فيصير الحكم هو الصفة النفسية وليست مرادة للأصولي[34]"*
*الوجه الثالث** : أن الكلام لا يسمى في الأزل خطابا باعتبار أن الخطاب لا يتنوع لأن كلامه تعالى واحد وانقسامه مرتبط بتعلق الخطاب الذي اختلف في ماهيته النظار ، هل هو حادث كتعلق الإرادة والقدرة أم أزلي ؟ فمال إلى الخيار الأول والذي اختاره جمع من المحققين بتأكيد أن : "أنواع الكلام بحسب التعلق لا بحسب أصل الماهية"[35]*
*المثال الثاني :*

*مسألة : التحسين والتقبيح العقليان :*
*يقول الشيخ ابن عاشور في مستهل توضيحه وشرحه لتجليات هذه المسألة بأن "الأصولي بحث عن هاته المسألة من جهة تعلقها بالتشريع؛ لأن الحسن والقبح أصل التشريع عند مثبتيها ، وإن كانت في الأصل مسألة كلامية فرضوها في بيان وجه دلالة المعجزة للزم إفحام الرسول ، إذ لا تمكن معرفة الله ووجوب امتثاله والإصغاء لدعوة رسله إلا بعد علم صدق الرسول المخبر عن ذلك وهي متوقفة على التأمل ، فلولا القول بأن وجوب النظر وطاعة الخالق والعلم به عقلي للزم الإفحام "*
*والاختلاف في موضع هذه المسألة من مؤلفات الأصوليين الأمر فيه قريب أدرجها الأصوليون عند الكلام عن الحكم الشرعي ، وذكرها الأصوليون من الأحناف في مبحث المأمور به ، لأنه هذه المسألة يعبر عنها بأن التكليف بالأمر والنهي ، ووجوب الواجبات وتحريم المحرمات هل يثبت بالعقل ؟[36]*
*فأشهر مسائل التحسين والتقبيح مسألة العقل ، وهل استقل في معرفة الأحكام ؟ وإذا قيل : أنه يعلم بالعقل قبح الأفعال وحسنها ، فهل يعاقب من فعل شيئا من ذلك القبح المنهي عنه قبل أن يأتيه رسول ؟ على ثلاثة أقوال معروفة :*
*أحدها :** قول الأشاعرة ، وهو أن العقل لا يعلم به حسن فعل ولا قبحه[37] ، لا في حق الله ولا في حق العباد ، ولهذا كان هؤلاء لا يثبتون حسنا ولا قبيحا في حق العبد إلا بالشرع[38].*
*وهذا النظر معاكس لما ذهب إليه بعض المالكية ، يقول الإمام الطاهر بن عاشور : "وقد ذهب المحققون من أصحابنا إلى إثبات أحكام للأفعال التي لم ينص الشرع فيها بشيء باعتبار ما تشتمل عليه من المضار والمنافع ، فتحاشوا عن عبارة الحسن والقبح ووافقوا في الغاية ".*
*ويحتج الأشاعرة بقوله تعالى :* *﴿*&#199;3 $tBur $¨Z&#228;. tûü&#206;/&#201;jyè&#227;B 4&#211;®Lym y]yè&#246;6tR Zwq&#223;u  *﴾* *[الإسراء : 15]** ، ويزعمون بأن الله سبحانه وتعالى نفى التكليف قبل بعثه الرسل ، فلو كان حسن الفعل وقبحه ثابتا له قبل الشرع لكان مرتكب القبح ، وتارك الحسن فاعلا للحرام وتاركا للواجب ، لأن قبحه عقلا يقتضي تحريمه عقلا –وحسنه عقلا يقتضي وجوبه عقلا ؛ فإذا فعل المحرم ،وترك الواجب استحق العذاب ، والقرآن بين أن الله سبحانه لا يعذب بدون بعثه الرسل[39].*
*أما الإمام المفسر الطاهر بن عاشور فله نظر آخر في وجه دلالة الآية التي اعتاد أصحاب هذا المذهب على الاستدلال بها على نفي التكليف قبل البعثة ، حيث نجده يصرح : "دلالة الآية على نفي التكليف[40] قبل بعثة الرسل ، غير ظاهرة فيها ، إذ غاية ما اقتضته نفي التعذيب قبل بعثة الرسل وهو لا يدل على نفي التكليف بادئ الرأي لجواز أن يكون التكليف مع انتفاء العذاب على الترك ، أو يكون العذاب ثابتا ولكنه لا ينزل إلا بعد بعثه الرسل[41] .*
*ثانيها :** أن العقل قد يعلم به حسن كثير من الأفعال وقبحها؛ وأصحاب هذا القول يصرحون : بأن من لم يحقق مقتضى دليل العقل في هذه المسائل فهو معاقب ، ولو لم يأته رسول ، فيستحقون عذاب الآخرة بمجرد مخالفتهم للعقل[42] .*
*وينبه الإمام بن عاشور بأن محل النزاع في "ثبوت الثواب والعقاب" ،ويمدنا بالقول : "إن كان التكليف والعقاب ثابتين من قبل البعثة ، فالبعثة إذا عبث لأنها حاصل"*
*ثالثها :** وهو إثبات الحسن والقبح العقليين ، مع التأكيد على الثواب والعقاب لا يكون إلا بعد ورود الشرع[43].*
*ورغم أن الإمام الطاهر بن عاشور أنه يوافق الأشاعرة في اعترافهم بأن الثواب والعقاب لا يلتقيان إلا من بعد الشرع، إلا أنه يؤكد على أن قبح الأفعال تكون مذمومة ممقوتة يذمها الله ويبغضها[44] بقوله : "ولكن ذلك لا يمنع من زجر المفسد على فساده والثناء على صلاح الصالح ، ولهذا يجمع أصحابنا في ردهم عليهم بين الأمرين ،كما قال ابن الحاجب وابن السبكي : "بمعنى ترتب الثواب والعقاب آجلا والمدح والذم عاجلا شرعي."*
*     و في الختام أقول أن الإمام الأكبر الطاهر بن عاشور يعد بحق قلعة محصنة لا يستطيع فتح مغالقها إلا من كان ريانا على شرطه  ،  تميَّز بانفراداتٍ في مسائل أصوليةٍ بارزةٍ، وبتحريراتٍ نفيسةٍ راسخةٍ راكزةٍ، فيها جِدَّةٌ وحداثة، نبعتْ من جِهْبذٍ بَحَّاثة، تمتَّعتْ شخصيته بذكاءٍ خارق، وعبقرية فذَّة، تشهد له اختياراته ومناقشاته، وترجيحاته وتصحيحاته، ونقوده وردوده، ونظراته الثاقبة، وتقريراته الصائبة ، تجعل مؤلفاته كنوزا تشرئب الأعناق لاستشرافها ، وتتوق النفوس لها ، وتكتحل العيون برؤيتها.* 
*وإذ أشكر الله على توفيقه فإني أنسب توفيق هذا العمل إلى أهله، فنشكر السادة العلماء  الأجلاء ، وبخاصة أولئك الذين أفدت من كتبهم وأشرت إليها في قائمة المراجع، فقد كانت دراساتهم القيمة شمعة أضاءت لي الطريق، كما كانت الأساس المتين  الذي قامت على أساساته هذه الدراسة، فلهم  مني الشكر   الجزيل والاعتراف بالجميل والسبق ومن العلي العليم العطاء الوافر .*
*وأسأل الله أن يجعل هذا العمل خالصاً لوجهه الكريم، إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه، وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين.و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى* 




*[1]* *التجديد والمجددون : 560.*

*[2]* *وقد ذكر الغزالي أن من بعض الأسباب التي أكثر فيها بعض المصنفين في هذا العلم المسائل الكلامية ، هو حبهم لصناعة الكلام وغلبة الكلام على طباعهم فميل المصنفين في أصول الفقه لعلم الكلام حملهم على أن يتجاوزوا حد هذا العلم ؛ علم أصول الفقه ، ويخلطوه بالكلام . المستصفى: 10/1.(مرجع سابق)*

*[3]* *ويصرح محمد العروسي بأن الذين اشتهروا بالكلام وصنفوا فيه ؛ بأنهم مقصرون في علم الفروع ، وبأن تقصيرهم في علم الفروع كتقصيرهم في معرفة دلالات الشارع ومقاصد ألفاظه ، وكل ذلك كان سببا في عدم تمكنهم من الوقوف على ما يبتغي بهذه الأصول من الاستدلال ، والتصرف في وجوه القياس ، واستعمال الدليل في الموضع الذي يقصد بالكلام إليه . (انظر القواسم المشتركة بين أصول الفقه وأصول الدين ، تأليف د. محمد العروسي ، ص ، دار الحافظ للنشر والتوزيع ، ط 1 ،1410هـ / 1990م ) ، وليس ينبغي أن يفهم هاهنا أن الذي يحكم به عامة الأصوليين من الفقهاء ــ أي غير المتكلمين ــ  أنه الصحيح والصواب .*

*[4]* *ويؤكد الإمام بن حزم (456هـ/1036م) صاحب "المقاربة التنصيصية" على جانب من هذه الآثار السلبية بقوله: بأن ذكر مسألة "هل كان النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) متعبدا بشيء قبل بعثته؟" في مسائل أصول الفقه وغيره بأنه:" تنطع" ، فقال : "وقال قوم متكلفون متنطعون: ماذا كانت شريعة النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) قبل أن ينبأ (الأحكام : 171/5).*

*[5]* *التجديد والمجددون في أصول الفقه لأبي الفضل عبد السلام ، ص : 258 (مرجع سابق).*

*[6]* *تجديد علم أصول الفقه لأبي الطيب مولود السريري ، ص : 169 ، دار الكتب العلمية ، بروت ، لبنان ، ط 1 1426هـ /2005م.*

*[7]* *المرجع نفسه ، ص: 192.*

*[8]* * الموافقات ،ص: 30/1*

*[9]* *انظر الموافقات : 31/1 ؛ وقد مثل لهذا النوع بمسألة : ابتداء الوضع ، ومسألة الإباحة ، هل هي تكليف أم لا ، ومسألة أمر المعدوم ، ومسألة هل كان النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) متعبدا بشرع أم لا ؟ ومسألة لا تكليف إلا بفعل.*

*[10]* *(المصدر نفسه : 33/1) ؛ وقد مثل لهذا النوع بالخلاف مع المعتزلة في الواجب المخير والمحرم المخير ، فإن كل فرقة موافقة للأخرى في نفس العمل ؛ وإنما اختلفوا في الاعتقاد بناء على أصل محرر في علم الكلام ، وفي أصول الفقه له تقرير أيضا ، وهو : هل الوجوب والتحريم أو غيرهما راجعة إلى صفات الأعيان أو إلى خطاب الشارع ؟ وكمسألة تكليف الكفار بالفروع عند الفخر الرازي ، وهو ظاهر ، فإنه لا ينبني عليه العمل ، وما أشبه ذلك من المسائل التي فرضوها مما لا ثمرة له في الفقه .*

*[11]* *ولم يشذ عن هذا المنهج الكلامي إلا من اشتهر بالحديث أو الفقه كأبي الوليد الباجي ؛ فإنه لم يكن من المتكلمين ، وإن كان يتبع أبا الحسن في المعتقد فإنه صنف كتابه "إحكام الفصول في أحكام الأصول" ولم يسلك مسلك معاصره الباقلاني ،وكذلك ابن السمعاني في قواطعه، فإنه كان محدثا وفقيها ، ولهذا كان تأليفه من أبعد الكتب عن منهج المتكلمين ، وألصقها بأسلوب الفقهاء ، وقد كثر نقده لمسلك المتكلمين في عدة مواضع من كتابه ، وقبله ألف الفقيه الشيخ أبو إسحاق الشيرازي 'التبصرة" "اللمع" ،و"شرح اللمع" على أسلوب أهل الفقه ، وجرده من المسائل الكلامية إلا ما كان بيانا لخلافهم . ينظر (القواسم المشتركة : 15).*

*[12]* *الموافقات : 32/1 ، 33/1 ، 43/1.*

*[13]* *الموافقات : 32/1 ، 42/1 ، 280/4*

*[14]* *وهي إحدى الطرق الثلاث الشهيرة في التصنيف الأصولي.*

*[15]* *التجديد والمجددون : 328. (مرجع سابق)*

*[16]* *انظر "أليس الصبح بقريب" ، ص: 195.*

*[17]* *هل المنطق الذي يقصده الإمام بن عاشور بكلامه هو علم المنطق بنسخته اليونانية جملة وتفصيلا ؟ ام هو المنطق الذي حاول بعض علماء الأصول توطينه في الثقافة العربية الإسلامية ؟ أم المراد بكلامه القواعد المنطقية ذات الصبغة التجوالية التي قد تجدها بمختلف العلوم حسب خصوصيتها ؟ أم أنه يعني منطق اللسان العربي ؟ أليست هذه الأمور تفسير آخر لإيثار الإمام الشاطبي المنحى اللغوي على المنحى العقلي في تلقي النصوص الشرعية ؟*

*[18]* *أنظر : "أليس الصبح بقريب" ،ص: 195 ، يقول ابن عاشور : "وأريد بالفلسفة ما ظهر من مذاهب الاعتزال التي تولى كبيرها "واصل بن عطاء الغزال" (ت 131هـ) أحد تلامذة الحسن البصري وأكثروا الجدال في المسائل وتطبيقاتها على الأصول الفلسفية" (المرجع نفسه،ص: 179).  والشيخ لا ينقد علم المنطق بل ينقد أحيانا نفسه شأن العالم لمتمرس الذي لا يتحرج من النقد الذاتي يقول : "وقد كنت عفاكم الله ممن ابتلى في درسه باستجلاب المسائل المختلفة الفنون وأتوكأ على أدنى مناسبة حتى أفضي الأمر إلى أن لا أتجاوز في الدرس شطر بيت واحد من ألفية ابن مالك ثم أدركت أنها طريقة منحرفة في الإنتاج ، وفي درس مقدمة إيساغوجي [كتاب في المنطق لفرفوريوش شرح به كتاب أرسطو في المنطق] فاجلب فيه مسائل من "النجاة" لابن سينا ثم لم ألبث أن أقلعت عن ذلك (أليس الصبح بقريب : 10)*

*[19]* *المرجع نفسه : 166*

*[20]* *"أليس الصبح بقريب" ، ص 178.*

*[21]* *يعرفه الغزالي (ت505هـ/1111م) بقوله : "وإنما مقصوده حفظ عقيدة أهل السنة ، وحراستها عن تشويش أهل البدعة" (المنقذ من الضلال :38) و يعرفه الإيجي (756هـ/1355م) : "علم يقتدر معه على إثبات العقائد الدينية بإيراد الحجج ودفع الشبه" (المواقف في علم الكلام :12/1) ويعرفه التفتازاني (793هـ/1390م) بقوله : "هو العلم بالعقائد الدينية عن الأدلة اليقينية" (شرح المقاصد :166/1).*

*[22]* *لما بلغ الشيخ أربعة عشر عاما التحق بجامع الزيتونة الأعظم سنة 1310هـ الموافق لـ 1893م، وشرع ينهل من معينه في تعطش وحب للمعرفة . ودرس ابن عاشور في هذه المرحلة إضافة إلى (النحو ، البلاغة ، الفقه ، والفرائض ، أصول الحديث والسيرة والتاريخ) درس علم الكلام حيث قرأ الوسطى والعقائد النسفية والعقائد العضدية بشرح سعد الدين التفتازاني والمواقف لعضد الدين الإيجي بشرح السيد ، وكذلك درس في علم المنطق السلم المنورق والتهذيب (انظر (شيخ الجامع الأعظم : 38) كما أنه تلقى شرح كتاب "المواقف" لعضد الدين الإيجي وما حفل به من مباحث كلامية وفلسفية على يد عمر ابن الشيخ (ت1329هـ/1911م) الذي كانت دروسه تاجا لدروس جامع الزيتونة والتي حضرها الإمام محمد عبدو في زيارته الأولى لتونس (1300هـ/1903م) وأعجب بالأستاذ ودرسه أيما إعجاب. (المصدر نفسه : 42) . ولما ملأ وطبه علما واشتد نظره فهما أقبل على التدريس بالجامع بدءأ من 1317هـ/1899م وفاز سنة 1320هـ/1903 في مناظرة التدريس من الطبقة الثانية ، وفي سنة 1324هـ/1905م فاز في مناظرة التدريس من الطبقة الأولى . وكان موضوع الدرس بيع الخيار في الفقه .*

*[23]* *أليس الصبح بقريب: 205.*

*[24]* *الصدر نفسه: 181*

*[25]* *أليس الصبح بقريب:181*

*[26]* *أليس الصبح بقريب: 181.*

*[27]* *أليس الصبح بقريب: 182.(مرجع سابق)*

*[28]* *يؤكد القاضي بأن الكلام لا يوصف بأنه خطاب ومكالمة ومقاولة وتكليم دون وجود مخاطب به يصح علمه بما يراد منه وتلقيه عن المتكلم به ، ويصرح بأن قولنا : "خطاب" يقتضي مخاطبا ، ومخاطبة هو باب المفاعلة ، وذلك مما لا يصح إلا من اثنين كلاهما موجودان : التقريب والإرشاد لأبي بكر الباقلاني ؛ص: 335/1 ، تحقي د. عبد الحميد أبو زنيد ، مؤسسة الرسالة ، ط 2 1418هـ/1998م.*

*[29]* *يقول الغزالي : "فإن قال قائل ليس من شرط الأمر عندكم كون المأمور موجودا إذا قضيتم بأن الله تعالى آمر في الأزل لعبادة قبل خلقهم فكيف شرطتم كون المكلف سميعا عاقلا ، والسكران والناسي والصبي والمجنون أقرب إلى التكليف من المعدوم ؛ قلنا :"ينبغي أن يفهم قولنا أن الله تعالى آمر وأن المعدوم مأمور فإنا لا نعني به انه مأمور على تقدير الوجود لا أنه مأمور في حالة العدم إذ ذلك محال (المستصفى : 85/1) (مرجع سابق).*

*[30]* *البحر المحيط للزركشي : 298/1 نقلا عن (القواسم المشتركة : 225)*

*[31]* *القواسم المشتركة : 227. (مرجع سابق)*

*[32]* *لمزيد تبصر ينظر مسألة : "هل يصح تعلق الأمر بالمعدوم" ، المسألة السابعة والعشرون من القواسم المشتركة : 149).*

*[33]* *أصل هذه المسألة أن خطاب الله الشرعي الذي يطلب به المأمور فعل شيء أو تركه ، هل يصح أن يخاطب به المعدوم بشرط وجوده أم لا يصح أن يخاطب به إلا بعد وجوده ؟ (المسائل المشتركة : 149 ، المسألة السابعة والعشرون).*

*[34]* *وقوله : "ليست مرادة للأصولي" تنصل من إرداف الحكم بالصفة النفسية أو تفسير الخطاب بالكلام النفسي ؛ لأن ذلك مخالف لما ثبت عن الله سبحانه وتعالى وعن رسوله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) من أنه يتكلم متى شاء ، وهذا ما أجمع عليه سلف الأئمة حتى من أنكر كلام الله . ينظر: (المسائل المشتركة :226، 227) و (المسألة الثامنة والثلاثون ، ص 205 وما بعدها. (مرجع سابق)*

*[35]* *ومقصود الإمام القول : "هل الكلام صفة أو صفة فعل . حيث اختلف الأشاعرة والمعتزلة الذين يجعلون الكلام من صفات الأفعال ، أما الأشاعرة فيجعلونه من صفات الذات لكن الفعل عندهم هو المفعول المخلوق بمشيئته وقدرته ،ويقول المحقق العروسي في (القواسم المشتركة : 229) : "وليس الحق في أحد هذين القولين بل الحق الذي يليق به سبحانه والذي هو قول جمهور الناس أن الكلام صفة ذات وصفة فعل ، والكلام قائم به يتعلق بمشيئته وقدرته وهو قول ابن عاشور أن كلامه تعالى واحد وانقسامه مرتبط بتعلق الخطاب وتنوعه بحسب التعلق لا بحسب أصل الماهية .*

*[36]* *المسائل المشتركة : 84.*

*[37]* *وهذا قول الأشعري واتباعه كثير من الفقهاء من أصحاب مالك والشافعي وأحمد (المرجع نفسه : 77)*

*[38]* *يقول المحقق محمد العروسي : "وإنكار الأشاعرة للحسن والقبح العقليين مبالغة منهم في مخالفة المعتزلة ، واستعظم بعض الأصوليين أن يكون من كبار الشافعية كأبي بكر القفال الشاشي ، وأبي بكر الصيرفي وأبي العباس بن سريج وأبي حامد المروزي ،واعتذر بعضهم لهم بما فيه تنقيصهم فنسبوهم إلى عدم التمييز ، فقالوا : إن هذه الطائفة من أصحابنا كانوا قد برعوا ولم يكن لهم قدم راسخ في الكلام ، وطالعوا على الكبر كتب المعتزلة فاستحسنوا عبارتهم غير عالمين بما تؤدي إليه مقالاتهم من قبح القول" البحر المحيط : 333/1 ، الإبهاج : 138/1 نقلا عن (المسائل المشتركة : 76-77).*

*[39]* *المسائل المشتركة :78.*

*[40]* *ويبرر الإمام هذا الاختيار بأن نفي التعذيب استعمل مجازا في التكليف، ويعلل ذلك بعلاقة اللزوم بقوله : "إذ لو كان تكليف لا عقاب على مخالفته لكان سواء والعدم؛ وهو غير مناسب لحكمة الله" وهذه إلتفاتة حسنة لتعليل أدلة الأحكام بإيحاءات مقاصد الشارع ولمزيد تبصر* 

*[41]* *المسائل المشتركة : 78.*

*[42]**: وهذا قول المعتزلة وهو قول جمهور الحنفية وكثير من أصحاب مالك والشافعي وأحمد كأبي بكر الأبهري من المالكية ، وأبي الخطاب الكلوذاني من أصحاب أحمد ، وأبي بكر القفال من أصحاب الشافعي.*

*[43]* *وهو رأي أهل السنة من السلف فيؤكدون بأنه لا يعذب من خالف قضايا العقول حتى يبعث إليهم رسول ، كما دل عليه الكتاب والسنة، لكن أفعالهم تكون مذمومة ممقوتة يذمها الله ويبغضها (المسائل المشتركة : 79)*

*[44]* *المسائل المشتركة:97.*

----------

